# Galaxy Ace S5830D to use usb to transfer file to internal memory



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to use-
Galaxy Ace S5830D Android phone to use usb to transfer file to internal memory of the phone from hard drive of my p.c..

I connect the usb cable to the computer with Windows XP.

I installed the Kies program with the correct drivers for the usb.
It shows the Samsung device hardware is detected there in Device Manage
without any ? or ! .


Yet I can't get "My Computer" to display it as internal mass storage drive, so I can't transfer any files to and from the internal memory of the phone from hard drive of my computer.

What could be the problem ?

Also when I download something it always downloads to the sd card, but
I don't have sd card inside the slot and wish to download to internal memory disk space of the phone. How and where can I change this setting where to download to ?


Anybody tried transfering file(s) using otg cable from flash drive ?
Does it work for Galaxy Ace S5830D Android phone model ?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check page 89 for what options you have http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c..._EU_Gingerbread_Eng_Rev.1.1_130221_Screen.pdf


----------

